# potato



## sabine (Feb 15, 2009)

One day many years ago i was walking my dog Emma .We were walking along a dirt road with a deep ditch.Suddenly emma's ears pricked up and she started to run along the ditch whining.Thinking she smelt a mole ore mouse i did not pay attention until she started to come to me look at me and back to the ditch.I went to investigate and saw an animal so muddy that i could only identify it after it let out a pitiful miou.It was a tiny kitten.I picked it up and carried it home.Walking in to the house my Hubby looked at my and the ball of mud 
"What's that"? he said.
Me :,"a kitten,Emma found it"
Hubby:,"What colour is it" 
Me:,"let's find out,let's give it a bath"
Meanwhile 9 year old son appears on scene.
Son:",wow it's snow white,can we keep it"!
To my surprise Hubby:"mm..Alright"
Son:"lets call it snowball...or snowflake or fluffy"
ME:"Everybody calls a white cat those names.Let's be more original"
Son:"O.K Potato"!
Me:"POTATO!!!You can't name a cute little kitten POTATO."
Son:"Well,She was all muddy when you brought her in,and after you peeled of the layers of mud she turned white,just like a potato". 
Hubby:"You wanted original.
Me:,...,well i guess Potato it is"
Potato:MIOU!"
Emma:",Woof!"

THE END


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

What a great story and what a lucky little kitten she was! I like the name potato and the reasons for it. My white cat is named Casper (Not very original) just because we usually keep the name of the cats we adopt.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Very nice story! Potato was so lucky you came along at just the right time!


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

What a good girl Emma is! Doggie-treats and belly-rubbers for Emma!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

That's a lovely story. You say this happened 'many years ago'. Is Potato still with you?

seashell


----------



## sabine (Feb 15, 2009)

No,seashell.Sadly our lovely Potato and Tigger died about a year ago when our house burnt to the ground.she was only 6 years old,tigger was 3 years old


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Oh how awful, I'm so sorry  

seashell


----------

